# Navarre Pier--Feb 8th, 2 pm - 3 pm



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

I actually saw a few fish today... There were six guys out there fishing. One gent said he was using live shrimp and the whiting bit for about thirty minutes and then it was over. He showed me 5 good sized keepers he had caught during the melee, but no one was doing any more catching while I was out there, so I decided to split before they started blaming me... I didn't check everyone else's coolers, I already had the information I needed. I'm going to try and make it back out there tomorrow afternoon some time if anyone wants to join me.


----------



## hubbyandwife (Jan 2, 2011)

That's typically how it works. The bite is on, then it's gone. You can bump the whiting in head with the bait, and if they aren't biting....they aren't biting.


----------



## gbliz (Jan 13, 2011)

does whiting taste better fresh,,over the frozen? at the store?


----------



## sandman770 (Nov 23, 2010)

GBLIZ,

From my experience, whiting does not freeze well at all; the flesh is too soft. Fillet it up, put it in the coldest place in the refrigerator, and cook within 3 days.
Hope this helps, good luck.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

I didn't make it out today guys... Got a hot lead on a job and I've had to sit here all day doing government paperwork for it... If I can get it all done tonight, I'm going to try again tomorrow.


----------

